# obstacle course



## case.a (17 Dec 2007)

i heard a rumor that you dont do the obstacle course in the winter months and was wondering if anyone could confirm or deny this?


----------



## combat_clarke (17 Dec 2007)

I saw videos of Recruits doing exercise in the snow so I am assuming yes we will do obstical courses in the snow.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Dec 2007)

I do know in Kingston it is shut down for the winter due to the safety factor. I would imagine most are, if not all.


----------



## combat_clarke (17 Dec 2007)

maybe a stupid question then if they shut down the obstacle courses would they not shut down PT out side they would most likely bring it inside would they not?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2007)

Combat_Engineer_Clarke said:
			
		

> maybe a stupid question then if they shut down the obstacle courses would they not shut down PT out side they would most likely bring it inside would they not?



No


----------



## combat_clarke (17 Dec 2007)

Excellent cause that would suck if we had to move it all indoors cause we might get cold. indoor activities are boring


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2007)

Combat_Engineer_Clarke said:
			
		

> indoor activities are boring



Thats funny.......You wont be saying that too long over there.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats funny.......You wont be saying that too long over there.



lmfao +1
However if the weather is really poor most of your PT may be done inside.When I went through during the October-December timeframe,we did a lot of circuit training inside.40 minutes of PT and 3 minutes shower time.


----------



## combat_clarke (17 Dec 2007)

Great indoor activities are the best "wink" "wink", "Nudge" "Nudge" nah the outside does not bother me people think I am crazy but I run outside and work out outside rain, sleet or snow, in the park so I am sure I will be prepared for the outdoor stuff. Just hate doing indoor activities.


----------



## walrath (17 Dec 2007)

If it's -30 and they decide on having PT indoors I will not be overly dissapointed.


----------



## danchapps (17 Dec 2007)

In St-Jean the course is open unless some obstacles are overly wet or ice covered. If they are deemed clear then off you go. The army doesn't like to delay the game on a count of rain. As for the outdoor PT, it all depends on the mood of your staff, and how much your platoon pisses them off. I'm lucky to have probably the best staff on the base, so we've been lucky enough to have 2 of our PTs moved inside due to snow (like 6 inches overnight). I know the course in Farnham was pretty snowed over when we were there a couple of weeks ago, we'll have to wait and see if it's clear by the time we go back on the 7th.



18


----------



## Testify (21 Dec 2007)

I am on Christmas Leave from St- Jean.  We did the course once but it's closed now for the season until further notice.  They are still removing the snow around the obstacles  but I am assuming that is just to keep the course in stable conditions for the months following the winter season.


----------



## klee519 (23 Dec 2007)

Don't count on these so called policy. It is all up to the instructors. I've heard no combat boots runnning for more than 500m but they did make people doing that for 10km during morning pt. I've heard no full gear, including rug sac, running but they did make people doing that. and many things like that. just be flexable and manageable.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> including rug sac,



Wow, CTS must be doing an awesome job if the troops have room to carry rugs  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wow, CTS must be doing an awesome job if the troops have room to carry rugs  ;D



:rofl:


----------



## X-mo-1979 (23 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wow, CTS must be doing an awesome job if the troops have room to carry rugs  ;D



Sounds good...however they couldnt issue bivi bags so each recruit was issued a persian rug to roll himself up in everynight.


----------



## danchapps (23 Dec 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Sounds good...however they couldnt issue bivi bags so each recruit was issued a persian rug to roll himself up in everynight.



I believe it's just those that dammaged their bivi bags during the "maritime crossing" excercise in the pool. Mine is more of a throw rug though, cuts down on weight, however gets a bit chilly at night.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

Every time I've run an obstacle course I walk it first to see if any obstacles are to be avoided.  I do each one to make sure they're safe and then assess everything on a case by case basis.  It's only natural that during the winter months PT does shift to indoors, but only for things such as circuit training and running because of the ice.  Rucksack marches are still conducted outside and I do these moreso than cardio PT.  I have yet to be informed that the obstacle course is shutdown in Meaford, but it could happen.  Usually it's left up to the instructors.


----------

